# Tex Shooter Bands Are So Fast And Hard Hitting



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Shot a Kennedy Half Dollar With A set of Magnum FlatBands from Tex Shooter. The Half Dollar must have travelled some fifty plus feet and I suspect it would have gone into the field had I not held back about 10 inches from a full draw. A 5/8 marble was used to deliver the punishing blow and it did leave evidence of a significant hit.

There was a reason I used the Chinese Tubes instead of Tex Shooter's Bands to do the Winchester Washer Shot, and it was so the chances of finding the washer would be increased.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

His band sets are excellent! Your shooting skills amazing!


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

Wat a great shot, again







!..

Oh and btw, do u have some vid with shooting tips? cuz it could really help me







..

I can beraly hit a can from 3 meters, and u are hitting it so easily while its in the air.. and lets not mention the flying coins.. lol







, i feel such a bad shooter next to u







!!.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Darrell, you are an amazing shooter! Thanks very much for all the videos and support of the sport and this forum. Thanks also for the kudos of my bands! -- Tex


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

are they latex? they look like very fast bands, john


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey John, They Blow away the TheraBand Gold I know because I tried the TheraBand. I better let Tex give you some information on his bands. But for me all other flatband materials cannot be measure up to the solid shooting you can get from The Tex Shooter FlatBands.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey John, It is mil spec 100% latex from Hygenic. There minimum order is one roll. A roll of .030 inch like I use will run you somewhere in the neighborhood of 600 USD to the UK. Just Google Hygenic to find them. The problem is to use it before it gets old. I make enough bands that getting old is no problem for me, but you must make that decision. -- Tex


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Hey John, It is mil spec 100% latex from Hygenic. There minimum order is one roll. A roll of .030 inch like I use will run you somewhere in the neighborhood of 600 USD to the UK. Just Google Hygenic to find them. The problem is to use it before it gets old. I make enough bands that getting old is no problem for me, but you must make that decision. -- Tex


thanks tex, i think i will stick to the theraband but that latex sure looks good stuff, i can only imagine how fast it is


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I go along with Tex on Hygenic. Of all the different rubbers and compounds I've tried, the fastest stuff out there is Hygenic Medical Grade latex. The Theraband line of products both exercise tubes and exercise sheeting are also made by Hygenic. I personally think a 30 gauge med latex versus Theraband Gold ( also a 30 gauge latex but with coloring added) both with same cut and draw and same ammo- I think the Med latex is faster. I have tried Thera Gold but I always go back to Amber Latex. I'm presently using a 20 gauge med latex and the speed is astounding. Heck, I don't think Darrell needs to use any type of rubber at all. I think after all his shooting feats, the targets hit themselves out of fear!!!!!!!!!!!! BTW, unreal shooting Bud! Flatband


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

I think you are right about that Flatband. I would not want to be on the receiving end of Darrell's shooting. As for the Latex material, I like it a lot on my slingshots with theraband gold a close second.


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 14, 2011)

h34r:I am getting some of Tex's Bands as soon as I can afford to. We have been hammered with copays from our homeowners insurance and medical bills.


----------



## dgaf (Jun 10, 2011)

good shot


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

dgaf said:


> good shot


There is a combination of things that have to happen to get a hit on anything like a still soda can or a moving coin. One thing that increases the possibility is a good set of bands or tubes, But flatbands are my all time favorite, but not just any. I have done th experimenting with exercise bands and the most talked about it the thereaband gold. Now it may very well be the same latex and from the same company, this I do not know. But, the performance or rather the action of delivery is different and neither do they last as long as what Tex sells. So you have to have a stable reliable set of high performance bands that can deliver a solid blow or rather that is what I like. As far as the feet per second I do not own a crony but I have tested on both stationary and flying objects and there can be no doubt in my opinion based on real experience Tex Bands are a winner hands down, they are the fastest and I did this tes full on Butterfly with a 58 inch draw and sometimes even beyond that. There are no flatbands faster.


----------



## Screwdriver (May 31, 2011)

I am a noob at this, but really like the 100% latex over the Therabands. I got a Bunny with Thera's, and my two most used Flatbands have latex.....one has Gary's .30 single band and one I added a set of Tex's duals. There is something about the latex that just feels right....they just seem to hit way harder then the Theraband and the draw seems more linear....feels like more of an extension of your hand.

As for dgui....****







.......that is some fine shooting there!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Screwdriver said:


> I am a noob at this, but really like the 100% latex over the Therabands. I got a Bunny with Thera's, and my two most used Flatbands have latex.....one has Gary's .30 single band and one I added a set of Tex's duals. There is something about the latex that just feels right....they just seem to hit way harder then the Theraband and the draw seems more linear....feels like more of an extension of your hand.
> 
> As for dgui....****
> 
> ...


You have hit the nail on the head. It just feels like an extention of the hand, linear is an excellent observation that I had not made. The Theraband is a poor substitute for slingshot banding material, I would use Thereaband but only if I could not get rubberbands. May that never be. It just feels right is half of the reason we hit stuff the onther reason is because we see it needs it. 
Glad you enjoyed the video, check out all of pfshooter's videos, I think there is about 300 now.


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

Where can i get some of these bands and get them shipped to the UK 
Any help would be great 
Thanks 
Reece


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Hey John, It is mil spec 100% latex from Hygenic. There minimum order is one roll. A roll of .030 inch like I use will run you somewhere in the neighborhood of 600 USD to the UK. Just Google Hygenic to find them. The problem is to use it before it gets old. I make enough bands that getting old is no problem for me, but you must make that decision. -- Tex


600 bones? Good loooord that's a lotta money!


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

It seems like you've got an excellent business, how may feet are on a $600 roll?


----------



## richblades (May 2, 2012)

Great googly moogly dgui. Are you shooting with Just bands around your fingers?
Simply amazing.
Anyway, I think Tex will have a new customer come payday, I got to have some of those bad boys.


----------

